# How many shutter counts on your 6D (only)???



## METEOR (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello all 6d owners! I dont find any topic about maximum 6d shutter counts, so i decided to start my own. My 6d have 95.356. Did anybody reach 150-250 counts?

Thanks for replyes!


Official site says 6d have 100.000 shutter actuations. So im afraid - keep shooting after 100k or buy next 6d body?


----------



## Khalai (Oct 9, 2014)

New shutter cost like 250 USD (at least in my country), hardly a need for a new body when shutter goes to silicon heaven...


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2014)

METEOR said:


> Hello all 6d owners! I dont find any topic about maximum 6d shutter counts, so i decided to start my own. My 6d have 95.356. Did anybody reach 150-250 counts?



Good to hear some people are even faster than me - after one year, mine is at 60k. 

With the 6d being a semi-pro camera at least an not designed for high fps machinegunning, I doubt we'll get any reliable information about the shutter's quality yet. There are stats for other, older cameras like the 5d2, but as Canon downgraded the 6d (proof: only 1/4000s max. speed) it might be less sturdy. Or not.

In any case, I guess selling your 6d now with this shutter rating could be a larger loss of money than simply have the shutter replaced once it fails - all other parts of the camera will last longer.


----------



## METEOR (Oct 9, 2014)

Well only my fear - if shutter dies on wedding or any kind of work when im shooting)

So im very interesting how many shutter counts 6d could go!


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2014)

METEOR said:


> Well only my fear - if shutter dies on wedding or any kind of work when im shooting



The shutter can fail anytime, starting from the first shot. Look at the stats on the net, even a lot of pro-rated cameras fail at 50k (of course then replaced under warranty).

Btw don't mention you plan to shoot a wedding or other similar one-time important occasion without an (adequate!) backup camera in a wedding forum, you'll be flamed to a crisp. Rightly so.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 9, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Btw don't mention you plan to shoot a wedding or other similar one-time important occasion without an (adequate!) backup camera in a wedding forum, you'll be flamed to a crisp. Rightly so.


+1

Doing paid wedding with just one camera is irresponsible. Even if the second one is old beaten 20D, always carry a backup on paid gigs...


----------



## Trovador (Oct 9, 2014)

This guy says he's got over 250,000 and no problems yet:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19066.0


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2014)

Trovador said:


> This guy says he's got over 250,000 and no problems yet: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19066.0



... only that he doesn't even know it's only rated for 100k instead of 150k:



> It's rated for 150,000 shutter actuations, since recording the video I've now put on 250,000. Awesome!



Fyi, afaik it very much depends on the actual shooting conditions how long the shutter lasts, cold temperatures or high shutter speeds wear it down much faster than 1/125s indoor shooting.


----------



## Trovador (Oct 9, 2014)

There are probably hundreds of other variables to consider but the OP asked if anyone had reached 150-250k counts, not if it had been done in specific conditions or by someone who knew the specs by heart.


----------



## sweebee (Oct 9, 2014)

70K on my 6d (17 months old). But my mode dial broke, so the shutter lasted longer than the mode dial


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2014)

Trovador said:


> There are probably hundreds of other variables to consider but the OP asked if anyone had reached 150-250k counts, not if it had been done in specific conditions or by someone who knew the specs by heart.



I just mentioned this because the poster in the link was doing a review, and not getting the specs right in this case isn't a sign of a very in-depth approach. But you're correct, if he says he's got over 250k then this is the only fact that matters.



sweebee said:


> 70K on my 6d (17 months old). But my mode dial broke, so the shutter lasted longer than the mode dial



My dial also broke, but they replaced it for free under warranty and even gave the 6d a cleaning making the sensor and optical parts look like new. 



MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Sorry, just realized your title states '6D only' sorry, I blew that one. :-\



There's always the "remove" post option


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 9, 2014)

There's always the "remove" post option 
[/quote]

And so I did. Sorry, I'll advertise my 6D in the proper column. But in answer to the OP's question, mine has 3,400 shots. Only once did I have to replace a shutter that just broke 120,000 and that was my 1D mk IV. I was surprised at how affordable the new shutter assembly was and it works like a new one.


----------



## deeddebruno (Oct 10, 2014)

I am approaching 60K actuations on my 6D and tonight while shooting, one of the twin blinds slipped out and would not return into place (see attachment). I will be contacting Canon's repair dept about this and I hope to have it fixed under warranty as the camera in less than 1 year old. I will update the thread after I go through the repair process. I am heavily interested in this topic as after tonight I am very frustrated with the 6D and will be considering other models. Maybe I'm finding out the 6D is a much better backup camera than a primary.


----------



## Helios68 (Oct 10, 2014)

METEOR said:


> Well only my fear - if shutter dies on wedding or any kind of work when im shooting)
> 
> So im very interesting how many shutter counts 6d could go!



If you have only one and can afford the price of a new 6D. You should buy it or a 5D mkIII and add the new body to your kit. Keep one as a backup or use both of them. One with wide angle lens and one with tele lens


----------



## METEOR (Oct 11, 2014)

Folks, main question is "How many shutter counts in your 6d?"


----------



## Dabeer (Oct 27, 2017)

METEOR said:


> Hello all 6d owners! I dont find any topic about maximum 6d shutter counts, so i decided to start my own. My 6d have 95.356. Did anybody reach 150-250 counts?
> 
> Thanks for replyes!
> 
> ...



Mine has *326.555* counts... really!


----------



## eninja (Oct 27, 2017)

Guys, 

Any quick "how to" get shutter counts of 6D?

Thank you.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 27, 2017)

eninja said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any quick "how to" get shutter counts of 6D?
> 
> Thank you.


This software make the count:

http://eoscount.com/


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 28, 2017)

Mine only has like 26k on it.


----------



## Isaacheus (Oct 29, 2017)

I think this is an old thread that has been resurrected?
But mine has over 205,000 clicks on it at the last count - still going at this stage although other parts of the camera are starting to fail more and more


----------



## Nardom (Oct 29, 2017)

eninja said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any quick "how to" get shutter counts of 6D?
> 
> Thank you.



This software will also give you the 6D shutter count:
https://orlv.github.io/freeshuttercounter/

This photographer has over 600,000 exposures on his 6D:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wa2SOSLTgU


----------

